# United Strings of Europe by Auddict Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 26, 2018)

*United Strings of Europe by Auddict Review*
By Cory Pelizzari - Monday, 26 February 2018

https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/02/26/united-strings-europe-auddict-review/


Today we’ll be checking out a comprehensive string library from Auddict – United Strings of Europe. String libraries are something close to many composers’ hearts, and as an avid collector of such libraries this one is no exception. There are however, a lot of expectations for a string library to live up to, so we’ll discuss just how this one holds up.







Auddict is a relatively newer sample provider, focusing on orchestral and cinematic libraries such as the Master Brass collection and Drums of the Deep. They produce ambitious libraries – albeit with ambitious prices also – and many of their libraries feature an array of microphone positions recorded to provide flexibility of mixing. Auddict did send a review copy with no strings attached.

United Strings of Europe contains 1st Violins, 2nd Violins, Violas, Celli and Basses in the standard ensemble size, recorded in a concert hall with slightly different positioning depending on what microphone you’re using. We get legato and portamento, staccato and sautille (or what some refer to as “tapped spiccato” or “spiccatissimo”), tremolo and major/minor trills, pizzicato, and harmonics for all sections (except basses, which don’t have portamento). We also get 7 microphone positions for all sections (6 for basses) which includes a few mono mics for precise panning.

Full review here:
*United Strings of Europe by Auddict Review*


----------

